# tinnitus....again



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

I started to get tinnitus a few weeks after my dp/dr started 8 months ago. It's a low pitch kind of gushing sound in my right ear and the ear feels like it has pressure in it when I have it which is when I get tired in the evening, first thing in the morning and after loudish noise (like a piano or guitar). I have TMJ problems so it could be that cos that's the side I have soreness in and i hear a noise when I apply pressure.

Anyway, my DR is gone and the DP is definitely on the way but the tinnitus and noise sensitivity on that right side are still there, anyone else had this experience? I also still get visual disturbances like wobbling straight lines and patterns when I'm low, stressed and after hard exercise sometimes. I guess these sensory disturbances linger on after the psychological recovery?


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

It says on Wikipedia in the derealization page:

"Derealization can also be caused by vestibular disorders such as labyrinthitis and vestibular neuronitis because the brain is receiving mixed signals from the vestibular nerves due to damage or infection, and so causes the brain to function slower and create feelings of unreality."

Maybe you should get your ears checked out for infection?


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Luciiz but the doc checked my ear and I have no other symptoms of vestibular disorder. I got dp after a concussion so it's almost certainly that, I just always hold out hope that it's just an imbalance rather than brain damage. It's hardly got any better in months so I'm starting to think I'm probably just stuck with it, the visual stuff too. I wasn't diagnosed with post concussion syndrome by my neurologist or my gp (although he's very vague!) but I'm pretty sure that's what's been causing my dp and my tinnitus and noise sensitivity. Ho hum.


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

My concussion was moderate I guess. No loss of consciousness but I was very confused and disorientated for about 15-20 minutes. I'd had TMJ probs before because of stress and tension and bruxxing in my sleep. I only get it on the right side which is where I get the pain in my jaw. But would TMJ tinnitus be effected by noise if it's to do with the joint? My right ear tends to ache and feel sensitive to noise at times too. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Roderer (Oct 17, 2008)

Tinnitus has nothing to do with DP...
Are you going to blame DP for every single symptom that shows up?


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

Actually quite a large percentage of people who experience acute DP/DR also suffer tinnitus. DP messes up your senses as I'm sure you've noticed which can manifest as visual snow and possibly tinnitus too? I'm just trying to work stuff out as much as I can cos I'm a musician and this tinnitus problem is pretty bad for me.


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

Yeah I think I know what you mean! There seems to be a certain frequency that really sets it off. For example I always get it after being in my dad's car but never after my mum's. Playing my electric guitar usually doesn't have an effect, even when loud, but playing my acoustic sets it off bad. And I notice certain sounds just really resonate uncomfortably in my right ear. Does yours get worse in the night? Mine comes on about 11 and is still there in the morning until I have a bath which seems to get rid of it (also implying some kind of tension is the cause).


----------

